# Projector question.....



## redcross (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi All

Hope one or some of you can help me. I am looking for a projector (primaily for business use) that can run as a stand alone unit. By this I mean that I need a unit that can run Powerpoint and DVD's WITHOUT having to be connected to a seperate input like a PC / Laptop / external DVD player etc. I guess I need it to have a built in CD-Rom / DVD drive and ideally (though not vitally) a USB input for presentations stored on pen drives. 

The real crux is that it must be able to run powerpoint without having to connected to a PC. My users need to be able to arrive at a site with a presentation on CD-Rom / DVD and insert it into the unit and be able to use it as if it were a system connected to a PC or laptop with Powerpoint on it.

Does this make sense? Do such thinsg exist (I'm certain they do) if so, does anyone know where I could find one of these units and costs etc...?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I found this projector that supports pc-less presentations.


----------

